# GPA Columbia University



## Austin Snider (Jul 23, 2008)

I am a senior at UC Santa Barbara studying Film and Media Studies with a 3.17 GPA.  I fell in love with Columbia University when I visited this  past June.  I understand most MFA programs for film weigh Portfolio greater but can anyone tell me information about Columbia's point of view on GPA.  Also if you are currently studying at Columbia in the MFA Program what was your GPA when excepted?


----------



## d_lefeb (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Austin,

It's very difficult to say just how important the GPA is for Columbia. However, if I were to venture a guess, I would say not extremely. One giveaway is that they don't require applicants to do the GRE, so academics can't be too much on their minds. Also, when I was interviewed, it was mentioned more than once how the life experience of their applicants is important to them. So if you have stories to tell and a strong portfolio, you should be okay. That being said, my GPA when accepted was 3.5.

Hope this helps!


----------

